# eBikes and Snowboards



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

This just came across my feed - so epically funny and relevant in the eMTB discussion. Watch and laugh. 

Happy new year to all!









Someone Unearthed This 1985 News Report Of Skiers Hating On Snowboarders And It's Hilarious In Hindsight | Digg


Back in 1985, the CBC News covered the scourge of snowboarding, a hot new trend at the time that apparently really enraged some skiers.




digg.com


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

For those w/o digg access...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

The snowboard-ebike thing will never die but it's silly nonetheless. Not the same deal at all.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Not sure how it's relevant unless the snowboarders were attaching motors to their boards. The introduction of front suspension or FS bikes to MTBing would be a more appropriate analogy.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Skiers rule. Snowboarders drool!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Sparticus said:


> For those w/o digg access...


Guilty

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Scott O said:


> Skiers rule. Snowboarders drool!


That's what I used to say until I did some heli drops at Silverton Mountain with a group of boarders. I would have died on my snowboard.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

Skiing is hard. If it weren't, they'd call it snowboarding.

Mountain biking is hard. If it weren't, they'd call it....


----------



## skunkybiker (Oct 29, 2021)

Pretty sure that the better winter sport historical analog of of mtb --------> emtb is xc skiing ----> downhill/alpine -- where the lift is the 'motor' and we scan see how much of the public foregoes lifts these days for a more pure experience. And I say that as someone in no hurry to get an ebike (although I'm 51 and can see the appeal when injury/age prevents me from doing the rides I would like to do).


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

D. Inoobinati said:


> Skiing is hard. If it weren't, they'd call it snowboarding.
> 
> Mountain biking is hard. If it weren't, they'd call it....


Do you ski or snowboard?!

I skied for 30 years. My daughter decided she wanted to switch from skis to a snowboard when she was twelve (5yrs ago) I decided to do it with her.

Even with years of skiing experience, snowboarding is really hard to learn. Just like skiing, the progression is exponential, but snowboarding is harder.

Just saying',
not lippin' off!


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

I remember those days well, I was a ski racer decades upon decades upon decades ago, we would make our own short skis by cutting normal skis into a 3rd so we could do 360's and 520's.

Some hills banned snowboarders.

I was riding bicycles down mountain ski runs before it was even a thing, great times. I am to old to do that now and never been to the new age ski resorts turned bicycle runs in the off season for skiing. Its all to expensive now, to commercial it all is now.

I miss the Warren Miller film days when it was a real event to go to his feature movies, it was like a mini expo back in the day. Its even worse now with internet and streaming, but luckily I went to one of his movies 3 years ago, in a small dingy theater.

Fun times back then.

Be cool to see some ebikes converted to rear track jumping off cliffs and doing back country backflips and such. You'd need very high levels of wattages for deep pow riding.


----------

